# [EVDL] Sad News from Our Frined Otmar, and the Zilla Contrller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

After visiting with 'Oat back in December at EVS-23... I thought 
something like this might be a foot..

Sorry to hear of it. Our EV friend for nearly 20 years...

I wish him the BEST... at what ever his next steps are...

Please read:
http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=2
-- 
Steven S. Lough, Pres.
Seattle EV Association
6021 32nd Ave. N.E.
Seattle, WA 98115-7230
Day: 206 850-8535
Eve: 206 524-1351
e-mail: [email protected]
web: http://www.seattleeva.org

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I hope this is ultimately good news. From what I read he is desiring to
get back to designing and engineering new products and that the stress
of manufacturing is killing him. Given the great response to the Zilla
controllers I truly hope finds someone to take over production and let
him get back to doing what he loves. Maybe an A/C Zilla and other
goodies will finally come if he has the time to work on it.

I wish him all the best,
Lawrence

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Steven Lough
Sent: Wednesday, August 20, 2008 11:47 AM
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List RCVR
Subject: [EVDL] Sad News from Our Frined Otmar, and the Zilla Contrller

After visiting with 'Oat back in December at EVS-23... I thought 
something like this might be a foot..

Sorry to hear of it. Our EV friend for nearly 20 years...

I wish him the BEST... at what ever his next steps are...

Please read:
http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=2
-- 
Steven S. Lough, Pres.
Seattle EV Association
6021 32nd Ave. N.E.
Seattle, WA 98115-7230
Day: 206 850-8535
Eve: 206 524-1351
e-mail: [email protected]
web: http://www.seattleeva.org

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Zilla is quite simply the single biggest pc of safety equipment I 
have installed on my race vehicles since I began racing.
Their reliability is second to none. I have only known Otmar personally 
since 03 but wish him the best of luck with his endeavors.

Shawn



-----Original Message-----
From: Steven Lough <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion List RCVR 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, 20 Aug 2008 2:47 pm
Subject: [EVDL] Sad News from Our Frined Otmar, and the Zilla Contrller



After visiting with 'Oat back in December at EVS-23... I thought
something like this might be a foot..

Sorry to hear of it. Our EV friend for nearly 20 years...

I wish him the BEST... at what ever his next steps are...

Please read:
http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=2
--
Steven S. Lough, Pres.
Seattle EV Association
6021 32nd Ave. N.E.
Seattle, WA 98115-7230
Day: 206 850-8535
Eve: 206 524-1351
e-mail: [email protected]
web: http://www.seattleeva.org

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It sounds like this will be a good thing for Otmar, and hopefully he 
will be able to recharge his own batteries, and then get back to 
development work which is his passion. I don't read this as sad news 
at all. As long as he finds a licensee that will stick to the same 
quality that the Zilla is know for, he and we will be better off.




> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > The Zilla is quite simply the single biggest pc of safety equipment I
> > have installed on my race vehicles since I began racing.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I wouldn't count on him finding someone else to build the Zilla's, after all, it has not happened yet. He obviously thought it would be done by now, and he still thinks it will get done, but he was wrong before. If someone else does build them the prices are likely to go up to meet whatever the market is willing to pay. Otmar had a policy of keeping the price as low as he possibly could to get them in the hands of as many EVrs as possible. Also, it is not likely the quality will be quite the same. Who else is going to take the time to hand match all those IGBT modules? I would say this is at least the end of the Zilla as we know it, and possibly the end all together. 

damon



> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]> Date: Wed, 20 Aug 2008 17:12:13 -0400> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sad News from Our Frined Otmar, and the Zilla Contrller> > It sounds like this will be a good thing for Otmar, and hopefully he > will be able to recharge his own batteries, and then get back to > development work which is his passion. I don't read this as sad news > at all. As long as he finds a licensee that will stick to the same > quality that the Zilla is know for, he and we will be better off.> > >


> [email protected] wrote:> > > The Zilla is quite simply the single biggest pc of safety equipment I> > have installed on my race vehicles since I began racing.> > Their reliability is second to none. I have only known Otmar > > personally> > since 03 but wish him the best of luck with his endeavors.> >> > Shawn> >> >> >> > -----Original Message-----> > From: Steven Lough <[email protected]>> > To: [email protected]; Electric!
> Vehicle Discussion List RCVR> > <[email protected]>> > Sent: Wed, 20 Aug 2008 2:47 pm> > Subject: [EVDL] Sad News from Our Frined Otmar, and the Zilla > > Contrller> >> >> >> > After visiting with 'Oat back in December at EVS-23... I thought> > something like this might be a foot..> >> > Sorry to hear of it. Our EV friend for nearly 20 years...> >> > I wish him the BEST... at what ever his next steps are...> >> > Please read:> > http://www.cafeelectricpress.com/blog/?cat=2> > --> > Steven S. Lough, Pres.> > Seattle EV Association> > 6021 32nd Ave. N.E.> > Seattle, WA 98115-7230> > Day: 206 850-8535> > Eve: 206 524-1351> > e-mail: [email protected]> > web: http://www.seattleeva.org> >> > _______________________________________________> > General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/> > Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv> > Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/> > Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev> >> >> > _________________!
> ______________________________> > General EVDL support: http:/!
> /evdl.or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why are we speculating on Otmar's business? I'm sure Otmar knows what he's
doing what ever it is he plans to do. Retire to Palm Beach, engineer,
license, or what have you.... This has become a funny thread......



> damon henry <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I wouldn't count on him finding someone else to build the Zilla's, after
> > all, it has not happened yet. He obviously thought it would be done by now,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Because we love Zilla's... Duh!


> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sad News from Our Frined Otmar, and the Zilla Contrller> > Why are we speculating on Otmar's business?

damon
_________________________________________________________________
See what people are saying about Windows Live. Check out featured posts.
http://www.windowslive.com/connect?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_connect2_082008
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Marty Mercer wrote:
> > Why are we speculating on Otmar's business? I'm sure Otmar knows what he's
> > doing what ever it is he plans to do. Retire to Palm Beach, engineer,
> > license, or what have you.... This has become a funny thread......
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think the Zilla will find a way to live..... 



> damon henry <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Because we love Zilla's... Duh!
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've stayed out of this because, being on the least coast, I've never had a chance to meet Otmar. However, from being on this list and others for years, and reading Otmar's posts through the years, it has been obvious that his heart is in designing, and he has a lot of ideas he would like to pursue if he only had the time. 

One option to consider would be to keep the company going, but to hire a manager to run the company and for Otmar to get out of the day to day proceedings to escape the stress and go back to his design talents. He would simply remain the owner of the company until someone either purchased the company or another company licensed the product. The really difficult part would be in finding the right person to manage the company. The wrong manager could run the company into the ground. The price of the Zilla would have to increase to pay for a manager, but the Zilla has no real competition. It is simply in a class by itself. 

The right manager could grow the company and be in a position to produce other products Otmar comes up with, but I don't know if Otmar can turn the company over to someone else and take a hands off approach. I don't think I could if I was in his position, but I tend to want my hands in everything. Maybe a manager/invester would be a good approach.

Just my thoughts,

Dave



> Date: Wed, 20 Aug 2008 20:51:56 -0400
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sad News from Our Frined Otmar, and the Zilla Contrller
> 


> > Marty Mercer wrote:
> > > Why are we speculating on Otmar's business? I'm sure Otmar knows what he's
> > > doing what ever it is he plans to do. Retire to Palm Beach, engineer,
> > > license, or what have you.... This has become a funny thread......
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I feel bad now because I realized that my post was a bit selfish, and
I was just wildly guessing about something I didn't know much about.
(kind of like most newspapers, magazines, journalists)

It takes alot of effort for one person to overlook everything. Cafe
Electric is not some huge corporation; it's basically just a one-man
show. Otmar has served the EV community well and as such we should
appreciate the many years of his life he has dedicated to everyone. We
should be able to understand whatever decision he makes because it is
his life, not ours. I'm sure the choice he has made is best.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave Davidson wrote:
> > I've stayed out of this because, being on the least coast, I've never had a chance to meet Otmar. However, from being on this list and others for years, and reading Otmar's posts through the years, it has been obvious that his heart is in designing, and he has a lot of ideas he would like to pursue if he only had the time.
> >
> > One option to consider would be to keep the company going, but to hire a manager to run the company and for Otmar to get out of the day to day proceedings to escape the stress and go back to his design talents. He would simply remain the owner of the company until someone either purchased the company or another company licensed the product. The really difficult part would be in finding the right person to manage the company. The wrong manager could run the company into the ground. The price of the Zilla would have to increase to pay for a manager, but the Zilla has no real competition. It is simply in a class by itself.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Problem is fabrication time/skill so imho Otmar should sell Zilla plans,
programmed chips, pcb, components etc. i should be better profit for him
than selling working ones.
Imagine: complete plans and programmed chips to make a Zilla at something
arround 450$ for exemple,
Then find/buy other components yourself or from Otmar and save $ from your
labor.

i think he would sell in few months all arround the world A LOT more plans
than he sold working Zilla at this day.
Then he could hire anybody (no technics) to take such simple plans/parts
shipment job and so concentrate on R&D.

Philippe



2008/8/21 Josh Wyatt <[email protected]>



> > Dave Davidson wrote:
> > > I've stayed out of this because, being on the least coast, I've never had
> > a chance to meet Otmar. However, from being on this list and others for
> > years, and reading Otmar's posts through the years, it has been obvious that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

this is the point: there is no time support at all when selling plans ! it
has to be specified on purchase.

My idea was never related to saying Zilla is too expensive or Otmar driving
3 tesla or blablablab, never !
i told about this idea only because Zilla must survive ! and if possible
with Otmar making profits thousands times due to him, i think it's a good
solution to make both :^)

Philippe

2008/8/21 Jim Husted <[email protected]>

> --- On Thu, 8/21/08, vehiculeselectriques.free.fr <


> > [email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Problem is fabrication time/skill so imho Otmar should sell
> > > Zilla plans,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not to be a kill joy but, unfortunately, Zilla would probably sell about 3
plans before they are posted for free somewhere on the net.

Seeing the support side of business, I agree whole heartedly with Jim.
That's why you can get stuff very cheap in China but don't expect any
customer service or support. Support / returns / exhanges can sometime cost
a company many times the cost of actually manufacturing a product.

Jerome Hansen
San Antonio, TX

On Thu, Aug 21, 2008 at 10:00 AM, vehiculeselectriques.free.fr <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > this is the point: there is no time support at all when selling plans ! it
> > has to be specified on purchase.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, looks like I ordered my Zilla 1K-LV just in time, as they aren't on the "last build" list of options

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Perhaps Chevron will buy it. 

O
-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm aware of that but there is protection technics to counter that as
electronic signature inside the document with name of purchaser ;^)

Philippe

2008/8/21 <[email protected]>

> Not to be a kill joy but, unfortunately, Zilla would probably sell about 3
> plans before they are posted for free somewhere on the net.
>
> Seeing the support side of business, I agree whole heartedly with Jim.
> That's why you can get stuff very cheap in China but don't expect any
> customer service or support. Support / returns / exhanges can sometime cost
> a company many times the cost of actually manufacturing a product.
>
> Jerome Hansen
> San Antonio, TX
>
> On Thu, Aug 21, 2008 at 10:00 AM, vehiculeselectriques.free.fr <


> > [email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > this is the point: there is no time support at all when selling plans !
> > it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>I'm aware of that but there is protection technics to counter that as
>electronic signature inside the document with name of purchaser ;^)

Which would be quickly defeated and the plans distributed.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--- On Thu, 8/21/08, vehiculeselectriques.free.fr < 


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Problem is fabrication time/skill so imho Otmar should sell Zilla
> > plans, programmed chips, pcb, components etc. i should be better
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> > > I'm aware of that but there is protection techniques to counter that
> > > as electronic signature inside the document with name of purchaser
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I explained badly i suppose as in fact there is no problem selling only a
mounting plan, PCB and programmed microchip.
You can always diffuse mounting plans, you have nothing without the complexe
PCB and more important microprocessors programmed.

this said reverse engineering is only a time to money equation but hacking a
micro is something hard...

Philippe

2008/8/22 Lee Hart <[email protected]>



> > [email protected] wrote:
> > > > I'm aware of that but there is protection techniques to counter that
> > > > as electronic signature inside the document with name of purchaser
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My 2 cents here . True about if China gets it , they will dissect it find
the cheapest chunk they can to use in it ..All quality will be lost .
lonnie


[email protected]
> Not to be a kill joy but, unfortunately, Zilla would probably sell about 3
> plans before they are posted for free somewhere on the net.
>
> Seeing the support side of business, I agree whole heartedly with Jim.
> That's why you can get stuff very cheap in China but don't expect any
> customer service or support. Support / returns / exhanges can sometime
> cost
> a company many times the cost of actually manufacturing a product.
>
> Jerome Hansen
> San Antonio, TX
>
> On Thu, Aug 21, 2008 at 10:00 AM, vehiculeselectriques.free.fr <


> > [email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> this is the point: there is no time support at all when selling plans !
> >> it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL dont give them [chevron ] any ideas ..lonnie ps perhaps GM will
buy them out .


storm connors
> Perhaps Chevron will buy it. 
>
> O
> --
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
> http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
> Storm
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

